# Firearm Sweepstakes Archive



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys, how yall doin? Economy's doing great, ain't it?

I know most of you aren't exactly like me, but I'm willing to bet a good portion of you don't have as much money for guns as you would like. Wether your a big 1911 guru saving up for that next/new Les Baer, an avid collector simply trying to expand their collection, or you simple have your "wants" and your "needs" don't let you get your wants.

Personally I'm not making a whole lot of money in this whole military gig. I'm OK with that but I don't have as many firearm's as I'd like. Gunshows are great but every so often you invest in a flop. Cheap guns sometimes get the job done, but you get what you pay for. And for those who like to shoot more often than let their prized possession sit in a shiny knurled walnut case are hurting for more pocket money for more ammo.

Whatever your reasons are, if you don't mind slightly lowering your chances of winning I would LOVE for you to post any sweepstakes you know of. This idea was given to me by a friend of mine, for me to start entering into sweepstakes (granted at the time the conversation pertained to Ferrari's) and I decided to go through with it when I saw a Sig Sauer sweepstakes add on this site. I read the rules and bit the bullet so to speak and I'm likely going to get god tons of spam in my email in box now.

but the effort was minimal, free, and for just the chance to win a nice handgun I wouldn't otherwise get? hell yeah it's worth it.

So if we can get an archive going of all the sweepstakes we can find, maybe this forum will produce some winners!

*October*

*

Team SIG Sweepstakes
SIG PM400 MSRP 1440.00









Gallery of Guns Sweepstakes
Weatherby Mark V Fibermark chambered in 300 wby, 3+1 MSRP 1500.00









American Handgunner Giveaway
There are currently 5 giveaways you can do, just do a simply 5 question survey and enter your info followed by your FFL's info.

Ops Gear Monthly Sweepstakes
*
Good luck all!

BTW, for the sake of discussion, has anyone ever won a firearm before?

Also, generally there are rules to this sort of thing, but honestly I think if it goes Bang and has a sweepstakes available for it, post it! Those deciding to enter will of course do so at their own discretion.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Gallery Of Guns has a give away every month, long gun or handgun. I always enter even if I don't really want what they are giving away, I figure I could always sell it and buy something else, doesn't cost anything to enter and I haven't ever noted an increase in junk emails.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks alot Bruce. BTW, is it cheating if your significant other enters as well?


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Just an update for the month should anyone want to enter and try to win the brand new sig 1911 fastback extreme or the czp07 duty this month, also a slight bump for more sweepstakes if anyone else knows of more...


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

OPSGEAR.com - Tactical Gear, Military Gear, Police Gear for Every Operation has a freebie every week and you can enter once a day. It's not for firearms, however they do put range gear and targets up frequently.


----------



## fullfathomfive (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the extra link Ponzer, and no problem FFF, trying to spread the possibility of handgunforum members winning,


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.freegunstuff.com
Has a monthly giveaway.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the extra input Bruce, all links updated, good luck all


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Sig has a new giveaway out. looks like the link for the P226 sweepstakes redirects to this one.

Sig Sauer P224


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The CZ site gives away a gun every Christmas season. Along with many many other pretty cool items. I have never won the gun but have won a few of the other pretty cool items. I donated a set of grips to the give away this year because I have won a few times and thought one more gift would be a good thing. 

RCG


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

So far haven't won anything, anyone else not so lucky?


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Bump. Good Luck folks


----------

